# 7 string axe



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok its so on, I'm looking for one of these babies right now.... Bass and lead all in one.. I so gotta have one....


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Iv'e got a Schecter 7 string coming this week!!!


----------



## Ozzey (Mar 25, 2010)

While I play a 5 not a 7 the first time I hit that low B I never looked back. Playing even an open E on the classic top string and an E on the B string you feel the difference in your bones. The resonance from that lower string is incredible. It's how cool drop D wanted to be but could never quite achieve


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Redstalker said:


> Iv'e got a Schecter 7 string coming this week!!!


Which one???? I see a trade for the V in the works.....


----------

